# Headphones for COD



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi all

i love playing cod 2 but when the mrs is in bed she hates the sound so i have to play it at volume level 4!!!!! It's starting to drive me insane i need to hear it:devil:

so i'm now looking for a set of headphones so i can play with sound and actually hear the game.

The cheaper the better but decend quailty would be nice, all suggestions welcome

thanks in advance


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

do you want 5.1 digital sound (its gonna cost you more than a 100£ mind) or do you just want stereo.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145148


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

gave me an idea of what to look for!!!

Mrs said "how much!!!!" i said they were cheap


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

it all depends on the quality :lol: saying that when ive told people the amount i have recently spent on cables for the hifi they think i ve gone nuts saying that im already in the mental category because of doing what i do with the car so makes no difference :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the exact same problem so I bought these

http://www.sennheiser.co.uk/uk/home_en.nsf/root/09923_cordless_headphones

They are the old design, replaced by the RS140, so you can pick them up quite cheap and still brand new. Work perfectly.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want stereo sound then I can highly recommend the Koss Portapro. They are old fashioned looking as they haven't changed the design since the 80's, but the sound is awesome for the money. Only slight downer with them is the short cable as they are designed as portable headphones but easily resolved with a extension lead. They are also extremely comfortable for extended listening periods thanks to the adjustable headband and "ComfortZone" settings which allow you to vary the tension on the ears.
Oh and to top it off they come with a life time warranty 
http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/5442476/Koss-Porta-Pro-Hi-Fi-Headset/Product.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Just get the credit card out and get this

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...5-1-Dolby-Pro-Logic-2-Headphones/Product.html


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I put a thread up about this a few weeks ago regarding this matter and own a few pairs myself.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145148

If you want cheap then these might be the ones for you.

http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Turtle_Beach_Ear_Force_XLC_TBEAFXLC

Thanks Phil


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ive got thesse *Sennheiser HD212pro Closed Back Headphone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo *cracking headphones - payed 30 for them when were on offer


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Just get the credit card out and get this
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...5-1-Dolby-Pro-Logic-2-Headphones/Product.html


I have those and never play COD without them now:thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Kick her in the chuff and tell her to stop her greetin?


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> I put a thread up about this a few weeks ago regarding this matter and own a few pairs myself.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145148
> 
> ...


the second pair look to be what I'm after the only thing I can't see is how they connect to my xbox? Is it wireless or wired?

Thanks


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If there the same as my X4's it will be into the optical out socket ( little square thing ) on the grey component cable that plugs into the back of your xbox. If you use MDMI cable you can get one with the optical out socket built into it but i carn't remember where from just now, try the xbox site or forums.

Hope that makes some sense as im not thinking to clearly at the minute.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought some Sennhee. .. how ever tyou spell it RS110 off ebay for abotu 30 quid, dont charge in the crdle but i've had them 3 months and not had to change batteries yet!

and tbh sound much better than telly alone!!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Suffered terrible feedback issues with wireless Turtle Beach X4's due to the 50" plasma - went to the wired version and have no dramas


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

thamnks for all the info guys looking into different things all the time what about these from fleebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DELUXE-HEADSE...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN?hash=item2eaa347415

i just want something that works


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Go for the £25 TB then.:thumb:


----------

